# 11' Tica TC2 Spinning rod w/ Cabelas 65 Salt Striker



## Piddlin (Jun 1, 2011)

Finally got the wife converted over to conventionals. So, I'm selling some of our spinning rigs. 

11' Tica TC2 Extra Heavy rod - lightly used, no visible wear or blemishes.

Cabelas 65 Salt Striker w/ bait runner- 10BB, Nice reel 


Would like to sell them together for $125. Will entertain offers for selling separately. I live between Charlotte and Greensboro, but travel the Carolinas for work. Could possibly meet somewhere. Will ship for exact cost of shipping.


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2017)

Lure weight?


----------



## SloppyTilapia (Oct 4, 2013)

Ncst8man1999 said:


> Lure weight?


3-8 oz...........its in the pic


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2017)

Sorry did not even see the pic. Thx


----------



## Piddlin (Jun 1, 2011)

Sold on CL


----------

